# Victorinox removing plastic handles



## FlashlightPhreak (Nov 4, 2006)

I just lightly popped off the handles on one of my Victorinox knives to clean under the handles. 

The handles are the translucent see thru type and gunk was starting to build etc... After cleaning the handles, can I just press them back into their posts and they'll stay put - or should I take a wood tooth pick and place a tiny amount of devcon or superglue into the recessed hole before pressing them back in place?

Has any one done this on their Vic ???

Kind thanks!


----------



## Coop (Nov 4, 2006)

When I took the scales off my vic, I ended up sending it back to the factory to have new scales fitted as they wouldn't stay put after I removed them. So I think a little glue might be needed.


----------



## NutSAK (Nov 4, 2006)

I've removed and replaced MANY Victorinox scales, and I wouldn't recommend using anything as permanent as devcon epoxy. Just use a spot of "Goop" or similar all-purpose adhesive on each of the rivets. They usually will stay put pretty well until you've removed them three or four times.


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for the replies....

Nutsak, that sounds like good advice.

PS- Thanks for the correct lingo RE: "scales", I didn't know the exact term I was trying to describe.


----------



## Danbo (Nov 6, 2006)

If I ever get the nerve to pull the handles off my Victorinox, you can bet I'm not putting the plastic slabs back on. I'm gonna epoxy some nice stabilized burl slabs on it instead.


----------



## NutSAK (Nov 6, 2006)

It's not as beautiful as burl, but micarta looks great and wears very well also. This is linen micarta.:


----------



## Jumpmaster (Nov 6, 2006)

When I've removed scales, they will not stay on without epoxy or glue...they just fall right off. I only remove them to refit them with canvas Micarta scales though. It's a PITA to make them, but the results are nice.

JM-99


----------



## NutSAK (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah, the original cellidor scales don't like to stay on without glue after a removal. The translucent ones that Flashlighphreak was talking about and the nylon ones will go back on tighter, but glue will still be needed.

One tip--when removing scales that are to be put back on, warm the knife in warm water before removing, and pry them off very gently. This will allow more of the "rim" on the scales to remain in place to grip the rivets when reinstalling.


----------



## revolvergeek (Nov 6, 2006)

NutSAK said:


> It's not as beautiful as burl, but micarta looks great and wears very well also. This is linen micarta.:



Very cool! I would love a set of micarta or G10 scales to upgrade a Fireman with.


----------



## Danbo (Nov 6, 2006)

Yep, nice pics. Makes me wanna rehandle one of my Mauser models.


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Nov 6, 2006)

Please tell me how you got a straight edged one hand fireman (or trekker) !!!


----------



## NutSAK (Nov 7, 2006)

[email protected] Messenger said:


> Please tell me how you got a straight edged one hand fireman (or trekker) !!!



The serrations were ground off that one with a belt sander. It's fairly simple to do, and could be done with a coarse stone or file also. That black one is an OHT with the screwdriver/caplifter/can opener layer removed. It only has a blade, saw and phillips screwdriver.

Here's the backside. Note the corkscrew on the natural micarta OHT.:


----------



## NutSAK (Nov 7, 2006)

Danbo, I'm not going to touch any of my Mausers because I like those tough nylon scales . They have great grip. I have seen Mausers and GAKs with green canvas micarta scales though, and man, they look great!

If any of you guys are interested in mods like this, I encourage you to join the SOSAK forum over at knifeforums.com. There is a wealth of information about SAKs and modding over there, much like here at CPF.


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Nov 10, 2006)

I used Gorilla Glue on the classic to replace the blades, it only required a tiny amount applied with a toothpick into the recessed holes. Gorilla glue expands, and I could see that it expanded a little via the rootbeer-colored translucent blades.

After the fact, I would assume it will be impossible to ever get the blades off again, as the glue is supposed to be quite strong...

Oh well.


----------

